# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si gatuhen llokumet?

## nursezi

Per mjeshtrat e guzhines: do t'ia u dija per nder nese do me thonit se si gatuhen llokumet. Gjate gjithe jetes sime nuk kam pare njeri t'i gatuaje, por vetem t'i blejne  :buzeqeshje:  

P.S. ne kembim mund t'ju jap nje recete te shkelqyer per veze te ziera.

----------


## sweet_babe

njera kerkon ballokumet andej....tjetri kerkon llokumet ketej
ore pse kemi qe emrin shefa personal ne ketu  :perqeshje:  (j/k)

llokumet si gje e veshtire per tu gatuar...
me mire shko njehere nej vizite njehere andej nga TURQIA
e pyet ndonje turke per ti gatura...
ato i qajne llokumet

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

ahh cna kujtuat llokumet tani ... se ma ben germiau
mua per njecik llokume sidomos nga ato me arra .  :shkelje syri: 

As une se kam idene se si gatuhen sorry  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Rebele

> P.S. ne kembim mund t'ju jap nje recete te shkelqyer per veze te ziera.


bah vetem vezet e ziera jo...s'ka nai alternative ma te mire jo per gja po na motivon me shume per te ndihmuar

une xhamen as e kam idene si bahen llokumet per *Ballo*kumet po  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

nursezi vallaj per ty shkova hapa librin e guzhines qe ka plaka imeeeeee po zgjeta gjo mo afer arrita ke tullumat so po i deshe ato po ti shkruj lol

----------


## TiLoNcE

aiiiiiiii du tullumaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ene pik mooooooooo
Llokumet bohen me uj me sheqer,arra ose bajome sipas deshires
ene niseshte :P
perziji,ziji ene leji tf'tofen.ene nai arom po deshe hudhjani

pastaj i presim ne format dhe madhsit e deshirushme
nfun i hedhim pouder sugar
ju bofshin mire
LoNcJa-SyNi-Vet

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> aiiiiiiii du tullumaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ene pik mooooooooo
> Llokumet bohen me uj me sheqer,arra ose bajome sipas deshires
> ene niseshte :P
> perziji,ziji ene leji tf'tofen.ene nai arom po deshe hudhjani
> 
> pastaj i presim ne format dhe madhsit e deshirushme
> nfun i hedhim pouder sugar
> ju bofshin mire
> LoNcJa-SyNi-Vet


ahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha o vdekshhhhhhhhhhh sa kom qeshh o zotttt bejbo e do ti ate tollumave a jo? mos me iki libri kot lol

----------


## TiLoNcE

Me Verte E Ke??e Du Miiiiiiiiii Un Vdes Per Tollumeee Me Sherbetttt

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ahhaha po miiii per ty un shkoj boj research ok ja po ta kopjoj ca thot kjo tezja ktu lol 

      per 5 veta: miell 1 gote uji, uje 3/4 e gotes, pak kripe, sheqer, gjalpe 1 luge gjelle, veze 4 kokrra, _Per shurupin_ : 1 gote e gjysem uje me sheqer, uje 1 gote. 
      Pergatitet brumi njelloj si per pastat shu. Brumi punohet ne tavoline derisa te krijohet trashesia e tille qe te mos ngjitet ne dore. Hidhet ne formen e tullumbave, dhe skuqen ne ene te hapur me shum yndyre. Hiqen dhe hidhen ne shurup te ftohur dhe te aromatizuar me kanelle ose karafil. 

if this helps  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Llokumet bohen..

Me se pari merr nje millin tani e  bon gati do vaj , nje got te qajit vaj mandej  , 10 lug sheqer , 1 nisheste per mu bo me te trasha, tnai i persien shuum çkllup çkllup çkllup çkllup çkllup  mandej , i fut ne furr te shporetit.. dhe ato fillojn me u plej i 15 minuta duhet me i lene mbrenda. mandej i nxjerr dheeee I qet prap Sheqer per mbi to dhe tani i fut ne Furr prap me u nxe pak dhe keshtu qe u bonen Llokumat.
Zoti ju knaqt.
Gjith te mirat.

----------


## TiLoNcE

bejboo fenk ju shum ka ona tyveee
ishalla ke haru nai gjo ene sme dolin tullumat e mir ene e shef,do thaj ty masanej per qefff
Gjillo amon mer kot ste kom zgjedh per burr shif si je,ene llokumkat si me e i bo
birrr nona vettt

----------


## SeXy^-^ElBa

ah sdo te doaj gje vetem te kisha nje llokum tani :P

----------


## nursezi

> Llokumet bohen..


Gjilanso je shume afer te qenit hero i imi personal. A ka mundesi te na japesh me shume informacion per masat dhe ndoshta te zgjatesh pak me procesin? Me shprese se do te kthesh pergjigjje...Si haet nje llokume me arra tani.

----------


## nursezi

Title: LOKUM ( TURKISH DELIGHT )
  Categories: Desserts
       Yield: 1 servings

       4 c  Granulated sugar
   4 1/2 c  Water
       1 ts Lemon juice
       1 c  Cornflour
       1 ts Cream of tartar
       1 tb Rose water (may be doubled)
            Red food coloring
     1/2 c  Chopped, toasted almonds
     3/4 c  Confectioners' sugar
     1/4 c  Cornflour

   Cooking time: 1 1/2 hours.   Makes about 1 kg. (2 lb).
   Combine sugar, 1 1/2 cups water and lemon juice in a
   thick-based pan. Stir over low heat until sugar
   dissolves, brushing sugar crystals off side of pan
   with bristle brush dipped in cold water.
       Bring to the boil and boil to soft ball stage 115
   C (240 F) on a candy thermometer.  Remove from heat.
       In another thick-based pan blend cornflour, cream
   of tartar and 1 cup cold water until smooth.  Boil
   remaining 2 cups water and stir into cornflour
   mixture, then place over low heat.  Stir constantly
   until mixture thickens and bubbles.  Use a balloon
   whisk if lumps form.
       Pour hot syrup gradually into cornflour mixture,
   stirring constantly. Bring to the boil and gently for
   1 1/4 hours.  Stir occasionally with a wooden spoon
   and cook until mixture is a pale golden colour.
   Stirring is essential.
       Stir in rose water to taste and a few drops of red
   food colouring to tinge it pale pink.  Blend in nuts
   if used, and remove from heat.
       Pour into an oiled 23 cm (9 inch) square cake tin
   and leave for 12 hours to set.
       Combine confectioners' sugar and the 1/4 cup
   cornflour in a flat dish.
       Cut Turkish Delight into squares with an oiled
   knife and toss in sugar mixture.  Store in a sealed
   container with remaining sugar mixture sprinkled
   between layers. VARIATIONS: Creme de Menthe Lokum:
   Replace rose water and red food colouring with 2
   tablespoons Creme de Menthe liqueur and a little green
   food colouring. Omit nuts. Orange Lokum: Use 1-2
   tablespoons orange flower water instead of rose water;
   use orange food colouring. Vanilla Lokum:  Use 2
   teaspoons vanilla essence instead of rose water and
   colouring, stir in 1/2 cup toasted chopped almonds or
   chopped walnuts. Do not blanch almonds.

Me thoni si do dale n.q.s do e provoni

----------


## MI CORAZON

Thxxx për këtë recetë ...Do shqepemi me llokume tani.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

uhhh nursezoo kaq shume te pelqekan llokumet lol .. 
ta dija keshtu ta kisha cuar ne kuti llokume me arra .. ma sollen nga shqiperia ( dhe perfundoi ne plera ).. po asnjehere si kam pas qef ato .. shume rende te bien ..pappapa sheqer i gjalle jane :P

po funny ishte se kur ma sollen te kutia thoshte - llokume me arra .. i dhashe nja 2 njerezve te njohur per qef .... kafsho ato e kafsho .. mezi e gjeten nje arre te vogel andej nga fundi :PP ( tregtare hesapi atje mo .. dun me fitu dhe me llokumet )

----------


## nursezi

Mi corazon me thuaj si do dalin se nuk e kam provuar ndonjehere kete recete. Te befte mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nursezi

> po funny ishte se kur ma sollen te kutia thoshte - llokume me arra .. i dhashe nja 2 njerezve te njohur per qef .... kafsho ato e kafsho .. mezi e gjeten nje arre te vogel andej nga fundi :PP ( tregtare hesapi atje mo .. dun me fitu dhe me llokumet )


Lol, ne shqiperi thone me arra per te te ngaterruar. Eshte forme e vecante marketimi.

----------


## Living in Vain

llokumet jane dhe ato te butat, qe te shkrihen ne goje.  Gatuhen me veze, kos,sode, dhe miell  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## nursezi

O liv po na e ben zili ti tani?! lol. Po pate ndonje recete fute ketu se kam ndermend t'i "pervishem punes" nga weekend. O bej llokume o s'ka.

----------

